# McNeely Lake



## pbw (Sep 24, 2007)

I live about three miles from it so I figured I'd visit this evening. As I've read its way over fished :? .

I didn't catch anything talked with two Jon boaters they said you have to fish the other side of the lake  . They talk about catching some nice 2-3lb bass.

And photos of the lake ( can't find my small digital so I packed my monster nikon dslr 

*moving photos to gallery


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul - looks like some awesome water. Most of the water i fish is "way over fished" so you need to change things up a bit and there are bass to be caught. I tend to avoid crank baits and spinner baits in those type ponds and work some soft plastics "low and slow" Shakey Heads, Carolina Rigs and bullet weights will trigger strikes from even the most finicky bass

Visit PC Baits - your bass never saw nothing like what that company makes


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2007)

And dont forget to tell those Jon boaters to join the best forum on the net! LOL! 

Great Pics! I wand the new D80 from Nikon, but for now I have to stick with my canon S40.


----------



## pbw (Sep 25, 2007)

Jim said:


> And dont forget to tell those Jon boaters to join the best forum on the net! LOL!
> 
> Great Pics! I wand the new D80 from Nikon, but for now I have to stick with my canon S40.




I tried to explain the site to them only to get "I don't have the internet!".

I've got the D80 :shock: <3 it.


----------



## pbw (Sep 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> Paul - looks like some awesome water. Most of the water i fish is "way over fished" so you need to change things up a bit and there are bass to be caught. I tend to avoid crank baits and spinner baits in those type ponds and work some soft plastics "low and slow" Shakey Heads, Carolina Rigs and bullet weights will trigger strikes from even the most finicky bass
> 
> Visit PC Baits - your bass never saw nothing like what that company makes



Ordered some soft plastics from PC Baits.


----------



## pbw (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate this stink lake! Its not going to beat me. I spent 5 hours fishing it this weekend, one decent bite but I missed it. Or it was a turtle. :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

pbw said:


> I hate this stink lake! Its not going to beat me. I spent 5 hours fishing it this weekend, one decent bite but I missed it. Or it was a turtle. :twisted:



SWEET! I am not alone!


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang I hate this lake. I tried "THE thing" didn't catch anything and one worm. My coworker threw a rooster tail and basicly snagged a small 8 inch lm.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2007)

Just saw this post about McNeely. I fished McNeely probably 3 yrs ago from the bank and didn't get any bites. My mother-in-law lives close-by on Preston Hwy (Bullitt County end). 

I never took notice of the ramp there. Is it steep or shallow? Might have to bring the jon down come Spring and give it a shot.  . What's the max depth there if you recall?

Have you ever tried Freeman Lake (electric only) in Elizabethtown? Looks like a decent ramp, and there's a courtesy dock. I think they charge a small fee to launch there, and I do know they charge you a $5 "city fee" (or something like that) to fish from the bank, and you need a current fishing license. Thinking about trying there come warm weather also.


----------



## nocatchn (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome looking water.Nice pictures.Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## pbw (Nov 9, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Just saw this post about McNeely. I fished McNeely probably 3 yrs ago from the bank and didn't get any bites. My mother-in-law lives close-by on Preston Hwy (Bullitt County end).
> 
> I never took notice of the ramp there. Is it steep or shallow? Might have to bring the jon down come Spring and give it a shot.  . What's the max depth there if you recall?
> 
> Have you ever tried Freeman Lake (electric only) in Elizabethtown? Looks like a decent ramp, and there's a courtesy dock. I think they charge a small fee to launch there, and I do know they charge you a $5 "city fee" (or something like that) to fish from the bank, and you need a current fishing license. Thinking about trying there come warm weather also.



Ramp is pretty nice at Mcneely I live about three miles away, the spillway water creates a creek that runs about 1/8 mile from my house. If you want to go and need a partner let me know.

I haven't fished Freeman but plan on it soon!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep, come Springtime I'd like to head that way and fish McNeely or Freeman. I'm about 3 hours from Louisville (Okolona/Preston Hwy area).


----------



## pbw (Nov 11, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Yep, come Springtime I'd like to head that way and fish McNeely or Freeman. I'm about 3 hours from Louisville (Okolona/Preston Hwy area).




Here is a photo of the ramp I took today with my blackberry. When you are coming this way and want to fish send me an e-mail/pm we can take my boat so you dont have to drag yours up here. 

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-300


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 11, 2007)

pbw,

Thanks for posting the pic of the ramp!  . Dang, with the dock right alonside the ramp I think I could just pull my boat up on the trailer instead of trying to drive it on with the rear tm. Where I fish here, there always seems to be a crosswind/current that blows the boat across the trailer at times, and I've had to get in the water (up to my crotch) many a time to manually push/pull the boat onto the trailer. 

Pic of dock: (the ramp is to the right out of view)






Pic of ramp: (it's a real shallow ramp)


----------

